# AirPods basculent entre mon iPhone et le Mac



## Clarence75 (22 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Mon utilisation avec les AirPods devient insupportable !
Au bureau, j'ai un Mac mini sous Big Sur et mon iPhone 12 sur son socle devant moi. J'écoute des playlists sur mon ordi avec Apple Music

Depuis plusieurs semaines, lorsque mon téléphone sonne, je sors mes Aipods du boitier je les mets aux oreilles, et au lieu d'avoir la sonnerie de mon téléphone, j'ai la musique diffusée de mon Mac. Le temps de faire la bascule quand j'y arrive, mon interlocuteur est tombé sur ma messagerie.
Si je prends mes AirPods alors que mon Mac diffuse de la musique avec Apple Music, ils se connectent uniquement sur mon Mac et diffuse la musique, alors que pourtant dans les réglages de l'iPhone les AirPods son connectés au téléphone...
Autre situation, je n'écoute pas de musique, le téléphone sonne mais les AirPods se connecte d'abord sur le Mac puis ensuite sur le tel, et il se passe 5 à 6 seconde avant que mon appel soit transférer sur les AirPods... et souvent, comme mon interlocuteur ne m'entend pas il a raccroché !

Pour chaque situation, j'ai pourtant pris soin de bien avoir connecté mes AirPods à l'iPhone.

Le problème, c'est que si je décide de retirer l'appairage sur mon Mac, il retire l'appairage sur tous mes appareils du compte iCloud, franchement pas pratique, puisque j'ai aussi un MaBook Pro et 2 Apple TV sur lesquels j'utilise mes AirPods.

J'ai tenté plusieurs manipulations et changement de configuration mais rien n'y fait...

Est-ce que quelqu'un rencontre ces mêmes problèmes ?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## tabasko (7 Septembre 2021)

Clarence75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon utilisation avec les AirPods devient insupportable !
> Au bureau, j'ai un Mac mini sous Big Sur et mon iPhone 12 sur son socle devant moi. J'écoute des playlists sur mon ordi avec Apple Music
> ...


Oui ! 
et entre iPhone iMac et Apple TV c’est franchement pénible. 

On pourrait s’attendre à une bien meilleure gestion dans l’écosystème apple !


----------

